# Price of a Walther P99



## nighthawk74

Hi all,

I'm just doin' some window-shopping on purchasing my first personal firearm. I saw today at my local gun shop a P99 (compact) in 40 S & W for $469.99. Is this about average for the going rate?


----------



## Marcus99

nighthawk74 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm just doin' some window-shopping on purchasing my first personal firearm. I saw today at my local gun shop a P99 (compact) in 40 S & W for $469.99. Is this about average for the going rate?


P99 is a great gun, I think you'd be very happy with one. I love everything about mine. Easy to field strip, accurate (when you get the sights right!), takes just about any brand of ammo and looks damn stealthy  Plus, James Bond uses it, lol

I'm no expert on P99's, but I didn't think they made the P99 in a Compact 40sw, I could be wrong though. I guess the big question is the gun new or used? The MSRP is something like $750 if I'm right, so if it's $469 for a new Compact P99 40 (still not sure if there is a compact p99 40), then you've got yourself a good deal, but if it's used I'd say that you could probably get it cheaper. I don't remember exactly what my P99 cost as I wasn't the one who paid for it, but I think it was close to $600, so that should give you a ballpark idea of what you'd be looking at spending. Keep in mind that when it comes to a dealer whatever you want to buy is in demand and whatever you want to sell isn't.

Let a few other's chime in, they'll know for sure.


----------



## Shipwreck

That is an awesome price. Most go for $550-$600.

Be aware that the 9mms are hot. The 40 cals have a little more recoil than other 40s. And, I've seen tons of complaints about the recoil in the compact model. I love the compact P99 I have, but am glad it is 9mm.

Does everyone hate the 40 cal compact? No. BUt, I see quite a few people selling it after they buy one, because the recoil is more than expected. That has effected the 40 cal compact's street price a little.


----------



## nighthawk74

Shipwreck said:


> That is an awesome price. Most go for $550-$600.
> 
> Be aware that the 9mms are hot. The 40 cals have a little more recoil than other 40s. And, I've seen tons of complaints about the recoil in the compact model. I love the compact P99 I have, but am glad it is 9mm.
> 
> Does everyone hate the 40 cal compact? No. BUt, I see quite a few people selling it after they buy one, because the recoil is more than expected. That has effected the 40 cal compact's street price a little.


Shipwreck,

How does that recoil compare with that of the Glock 23 (or any other compact model in 40 S & W)? I can handle that weapon, but it's not one that I want for cc. The available Walthers in that price range are the 9 mm and the 40 S & W.


----------



## Shipwreck

I've shot various 40s... Never that model, so I can't comment. It would probablyt be less - as Glocks sit a little lower in the hand.

Do I think the Walther is better than the Glock? Yes. I have owned all 4 9mm Glocks over the years. I dumped my G26 for my P99c after 8 years of carrying the Glock.

However, I'd stick with 9mm when it comes to the P99. Just my opinion. Others may disagree.


----------



## MLB

I like my P99 in .40 S&W, but it does have more percieved recoil (to me) than a Glock (21?) chambered in .45 that I shot alongside of it.

I paid about $600 new about 5 years ago, saw a used SW99 for about your price at the local Gander Mountain recently.


----------



## B3nT

*$450 a great price for ANY new P99*

Retail is $650-700; I believe I paid $550 for my 9mm green 4" two years ago. They were tougher to find then. I have the QA trigger; most folks prefer the AS trigger (two-stage, long pull DA, short pull SA), which I have fired, too, and believe I prefer to the QA. But the QA will really teach you to SQUEEZE. It's completely consistent from front to back of pull, but pretty heavy. Very smooth once broken in.

Like Shipwreck, I WOULD recommend the 9mm over the 40, unless you flat out prefer the .40 round. 9mm is a lot cheaper, nearly as much power, and very available. But -- others may confirm this -- it's my understanding that the 9mm is all German, and the .40 upper and barrel are US-made Smith and Wesson. I WILL say that the two mags I shot through a borrowed, used .40 P99 were NOT as well grouped as my own 9mm. I've seen a few other comments like that here and there on the forum.

The P99 was my first-purchased centerfire semiauto, and it still feels best in my hand. It would still be my first choice for a street fight, I think. But my most accurate Walthers are the P88 (no surprise) and the 3" barrel PPS (BIG surprise). They're all great guns, for sure.

Sig Trailside .22
Colt Huntsman .22
Browning Buckmark .22
Walther P38 9mm WWI war trophy (inherited)
Walther P99 9mm Military
Browning High Power 9mm Satin Chrome, JPoint
Colt .45 Series IV Government
Walther PP .380
Walther PPS 9mm
Walther P88 9mm


----------



## rvl8

im considering a p99 as well. the grip on the p99 was designed by a world famous grip maker for olympic pistol shooters.

does anyone have the double action only version ? wondering if you could tell me the specs of trigger pull/distance

how does it compare in size to a USP compact 9mm ?


----------

